# New to the forum - Bill from NH



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Bill........ you've come to the right place.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

welcome bill!!!! you will find more then your fair share of helping hands here 
its like the old saying " ask 10 beekeepers one question, and you will get 20 differernt answers"

but this is the best site for it - and YOUTUBE -- lots ot view on there !!!
take notes


----------



## M.S. (Nov 7, 2009)

hmm, my very first post. Lots a good info and help here. 

If needed, here's a link to Pawtuckaway Beekeepers' Association located in New Hampshire


----------



## b.walden (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks M.S. we live in hillsboro so that is a bit of a hike for us but I will keep it in mind.

This her 4H project and we have decided to do a top bar hive to try the hobby and then if she continues with it we will look into expanding in to other hive types.

Concrete and sundance...yes this forum has loads of info and we will be checking out you tube
-Bill


----------

